# 5D3 Nightshot at ISO 102400



## pedro (Feb 23, 2013)

Last saturday I was taking my 5D3 to the extremes. I took a picture at 1.3 sec, f/8.0 using my knees as a tripod, huddled down on the street. I know it is noisy like an old B-52, but I kinda like to take it to the limits... 8)

*In case you did that, I would like to see your 102k pictures!*

Cheers, Pedro




Z96A3506bTLKLEINBW by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 23, 2013)

I actually like the grainy look. It looks like an old 1850's night photo!


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice shot! I don't mind grainy nighttime photos. I think it gives them character. The noise pattern on the 5D3 Is exceptional too, with very little bending.

I took a look at your Flickr page. Nice work! I added you as a contact.


----------



## pedro (Feb 23, 2013)

*@bdunbar79:* Thank you. I appreciate that. You are right! Really looks like the 19th century Paris at night shots ;-) There was some huge PP applied to it in DPP second slider 20. But, wow I just like it. I am high stepping proud ot the 5D3 and a simple 28 f/2.8. Imagine, how the overnext sensor will handle this...sometime you do this same photograph handheld as I did, with a faster lens, at a decent noise level at 1/20? Cheers, Pedro


----------



## pedro (Feb 23, 2013)

R1-7D said:


> Nice shot! I don't mind grainy nighttime photos. I think it gives them character. The noise pattern on the 5D3 Is exceptional too, with very little bending.
> 
> I took a look at your Flickr page. Nice work! I added you as a contact.



Thank you R1-7D! I appreciate that. I will do so as well! 8) You know, I had a Contax 139 Quartz about 30 years ago and did the Kodak Tri-X pan games: pushing it to let's say ISO1600, 3200... There's been a lot of change since then...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 23, 2013)

pedro said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot! I don't mind grainy nighttime photos. I think it gives them character. The noise pattern on the 5D3 Is exceptional too, with very little bending.
> ...



I can do a shot at that ISO level no problem. You did 1.3s, f/8, ISO 102400 right? This is at 28mm? If I'm correct, I'll do one each with a 5D3 and 1DX. I've heard the noise pattern of the 1DX is not as good, so I would like to perform this test under equal conditions. Good idea!


----------



## pedro (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: 5D3 Nightshot at ISO 102400. Wanna join us? 102k/204k 5D3 or 1Dx*

*@bdunbar79:* 1.3 sec, f/8.0, huddled down on the street. But hey, great idea! Let's spread the word. Your 102k picture this month. handheld, or tripod. 28mm. Or whatever lens you have available. handheld would give it the edge  Looking forward to stunning work, especially 1Dx! And BTW...what about a 204k street from the 1Dx?


----------



## stipotle (Feb 23, 2013)

With all the obsession over self-imposed ISO limits for "clean images," (myself included) this is actually very refreshing. 
I'm inspired to give it a go with my 5D3. 
Cheers to you.


----------



## pedro (Feb 23, 2013)

stipotle said:


> With all the obsession over self-imposed ISO limits for "clean images," (myself included) this is actually very refreshing.
> I'm inspired to give it a go with my 5D3.
> Cheers to you.



*@stipotle:* great. see you. I am a low light limits freak. so always happy if I can crack the ceiling and get my head through it  Looking forward to your nightshots. Are you on flickr? We could open a stratospheric ISO lounge...


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 23, 2013)

now i just have to try this i love it


----------



## pedro (Feb 23, 2013)

*@bornshooter:* great! I like that. 
I just created a flickr group: Insane ISOs
http://www.flickr.com/groups/insane_isos/


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a basketball tournament game tonight, but I'm going to do this soon. It'll be warm in the wee hours of the morning when I'm submitting galleries for deadlines! Perhaps a refreshing break from the monotony of a computer screen? 8)


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 24, 2013)

stipotle said:


> With all the obsession over self-imposed ISO limits for "clean images," (myself included) this is actually very refreshing.


It's all about using the right tool/setting for the job. A grainy/noisy B&W sky can look fine. But sometimes you probably _*should*_ go for a "clean image". After all, a noisy color shot of a person's face usually just looks like a mess. 

Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photography


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 24, 2013)

bdeutsch said:


> stipotle said:
> 
> 
> > With all the obsession over self-imposed ISO limits for "clean images," (myself included) this is actually very refreshing.
> ...



Sighhhhhhhhhh. Yeah, we get that...

Thanks.


----------



## duydaniel (Mar 12, 2013)

5D3 ISO 102k






in camera processed NR = normal


----------



## pedro (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Daniel, what a great shot and sample!!! Thanks for sharing. Wanna join the Insane ISOs group at flickr? You'll find my link in the signature...


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice shot


----------

